# Subcool Rolls one up!



## subcool (Jan 18, 2008)

I met one of the moderators this weekend while visiting with Ed to work on my new book.
I will find out his nickname and fix this but he was super nice and showed me around Berkly and just shines with good karma and he asked me to stop by maybe do some how to threads and offer any help I can.

If you don't know me I get around a bit pick up a magazine or a genetics list 

Ok so off to check out the site

These are examples of what I do with my Nikon


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2008)

right on welcome to riu. i bet you are talking about the cool cat garden knowm, i have seen your other post on the soil mix. thanks for bringing your vast knowledge here to help and share with us. i am looking forward to some informative posts from you, also cool genetics you got there.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey there subcool, it's an honour to have you aboard. 

I'm a great lover of your strains, particularly JTR and Spacejill. I grew those and Vortex on my first ever grow. Layed out £200 on seeds, from a little shop in Brum, you may know it. 

As a newb I didn't have a clue about cloning, so layed out a little much on the seeds. Any chance of a retrospect refund? 

Just kidding mate, glad to have you here.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 20, 2008)

hey sub, good to know we don't have to trot over to ic to find ya anymore 

i'm looking forward to catching you sometime and shooting the breeze 

welcome and have fun!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Subcool those are nice pics. What type of gear are you using? Nikon with what lens? 

I have a canon 20d and I'm tring to take close ups that that so what lens do I need? 

Thx mate.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 10, 2008)

bump.. I wanna know too!!



> Hey Subcool those are nice pics. What type of gear are you using? Nikon with what lens?
> 
> I have a canon 20d and I'm tring to take close ups that that* so what lens do I need?
> *
> Thx mate.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this thread Jordann9e

Awesome pictures... how'd you do them? what kind of equipment are you using? are you still around?




WWW


----------



## STANDOX (Apr 11, 2008)

soylent green.......its made out of people


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 12, 2008)

Wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## ink slingin' in the 805 (May 30, 2009)

subcool said:


> If you don't know me I get around a bit pick up a magazine or a genetics list


lmao.... i first seen one of your books while kickin' it at malibus "Green Angel" dispensary. 

After glancing through it while my girl was making our selections of rather potent ambers and tinctures to go with our home grown medicine, i made it a priority to get your book.

since then i have read every article i happen to come by that you did. I just read your article in may's "west coast cannabis" about an hour ago. sounds like some massive girls in that garden.

anyways, im just here to say and give props on what you do and what you write and photograph and your simplicity of things proving to be the best. im really hoping to meet you at a fest or somewhere sometime soon. i was looking for you at the jemm cup but no luck. 

stay green subcool and keep comming with what you do! PEACE!!!


----------

